# Programm und WebVisu auf SD-Karte speichern



## Otwin (22 März 2015)

Hi,

ich habe eine neue 750-880 mit 1GB SD-Karte.
Firmware revision             01.04.15 (07)

laut der Anleitung:

7.4.6
Funktionsbeschreibung
111
WAGO-I/O-PRO-Projekt auf der SD-Karte speichern
Um ein WAGO-I/O-PRO-Projekt auf der SD-Karte zu speichern und es von dort
auszuführen, ist die Option „External SD memory card“ im WBM auf der
Webseite „PLC“ zu aktivieren (siehe auch Kapitel „Im Web-based Management-
System konfigurieren“ > „Seite PLC“).
Die Einstellung ist remanent. Standardmäßig ist „Internal File System“ aktiviert.

sollten sich die Daten auf der SD-Karte speichern lassen.

Den Punkt gibt es bei mir im WBM aber gar nicht.
Was mache ich falsch?

Gruß
Otwin


----------



## lord2k3 (22 März 2015)

Sollte eigentlich unter plc => plc root location vorhanden sein, aktuelle fw hast du ja drauf.

Alternativ mit der aktuellen version von ethernet settings einstellbar, register sd-karte.
Neustart nicht vergessen


----------



## Otwin (22 März 2015)

lord2k3 schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich unter plc => plc root location vorhanden sein, aktuelle fw hast du ja drauf.
> 
> Nee, da is nix.
> 
> ...



Damit hats funktioniert, danke!

Gruß
Otwin


----------



## FBK (11 Juni 2017)

Moin Moin, 

ich möchte das Thema nochmal aufgreifen und habe eine simple Frage. 

Muss das Programm jedes mal neu über die SD geladen werden wenn es eine Änderung gibt oder nur beim 1. mal.

Gruß FBK


----------



## Wu Fu (13 Juni 2017)

Das Verhalten ist genau das Selbe, wie wenn Du keine SD-Karte hast.
Soll heißen, Du hast einmal die Root-Location geändert und danach kennst Du keinen Unterschied, ob ein Karte gesteckt ist oder nicht.
Bei Änderungen des Programms, dieses Übersetzten, laden und Bootprojekt erzeugen.

Grüße Daniel


----------

